# Not Bad, right?



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

2009 Prius.
A truly awesome vehicle!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s funny, before I read this thread I thought from that title: “I bet it’s a 300,000+ mile Toyota.” 👏🏼


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's funny, before I read this thread I thought from that title: "I bet it's a 300,000+ mile Toyota." &#128079;&#127996;


Bought it with 200k.
Drove another 200k, trouble free!
I'm still amazed at the exceptional engineering, and quality that Toyota has dedicated to this model. Oh yeah, 45 mpg too!


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Many have known Toyota’s are super reliable with regular maintenance , welcome to the club and enjoy


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> Bought it with 200k.
> Drove another 200k, trouble free!
> I'm still amazed at the exceptional engineering, and quality that Toyota has dedicated to this model. Oh yeah, 45 mpg too!


It is not just that. Every Toyota model is a legend. Tacoma, 4Runner, Landcruiser, Corolla, Prius, Camry you name it. I find it funny that Domestic companies and Kia give so many incentives to sell their crap and compete against Toyota and Honda &#128517; 
Last year Toyota sold more Rav4s than Mazda's entire lineup &#128517;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> It is not just that. Every Toyota model is a legend.


Almost all:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexus_HS
https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/lexus/hs/2010/reliability


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Almost all:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexus_HS
> https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/lexus/hs/2010/reliability


Almost is the right term. Thanks. Toyota did some blunders too. That's why they are conservative when it comes to their big names.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> It is not just that. Every Toyota model is a legend. Tacoma, 4Runner, Landcruiser, Corolla, Prius, Camry you name it. I find it funny that Domestic companies and Kia give so many incentives to sell their crap and compete against Toyota and Honda &#128517;
> Last year Toyota sold more Rav4s than Mazda's entire lineup &#128517;


Mazdas are Ford's in disguise!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*Not Bad, right?*

Not bad.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey if you baby it and manage another 200K miles out of that little thing, Toyota could give you free new Prius 😃 They did that favor to the owner of the million mile Tundra. The 600k mile Prius, you will make news. 400k mile is boring now 😁


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Supra, the old not the new, is the only Toyota that matters.

rs yes prius


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Supra, the old not the new, is the only Toyota that matters.
> 
> rs yes prius


The new Supra is a BMW. The Z5 is better all around


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

This was a few months ago, I'm over 220K, now, on a 2015 Corolla "S"


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Smitty in CT said:


> This was a few months ago, I'm over 220K, now, on a 2015 Corolla "S"


You got a great start on your journey to 400k+ miles.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> Almost all:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexus_HS
> https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/lexus/hs/2010/reliability


You do know Toyota makes Lexus?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

pengduck said:


> You do know Toyota makes Lexus?


How else would my post make sense if they didn't? As far as I'm concerned, they're the same company with different marketing plans.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> How else would my post make sense if they didn't? As far as I'm concerned, they're the same company with different marketing plans.


Toyota is not alone. Many companies do that double game &#128513; Expedition/Navigator are like Landcruiser/LX570.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

GuidoTKP said:


> 2009 Prius.
> A truly awesome vehicle!


Not bad?? its great
and the best part is that you bought it at 200000 miles, your cost per mile must be less than 5 cents a mile

Have you had to replace the battrey?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

GuidoTKP said:


> Bought it with 200k.
> Drove another 200k, trouble free!
> I'm still amazed at the exceptional engineering, and quality that Toyota has dedicated to this model. Oh yeah, 45 mpg too!


As a Prius owner myself I'm curious. Other than oil changes and tires, what type of maintenance did you do to get such high mileage?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Supra, the old not the new, is the only Toyota that matters.
> 
> rs yes prius


One of the pax I picked up had 6 Supra's, worth over 100k apiece. The Fast and Furious movie helped his cause. Every year, the value goes up.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Not bad?? its great
> and the best part is that you bought it at 200000 miles, your cost per mile must be less than 5 cents a mile
> 
> Have you had to replace the battrey?


Still the original hybrid battery.
Purchased it for $1300 (stole it!)
Yep, this car has been obscenely profitable for me!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sometimes you get a lemmon , but when it comes to cars, it is mostly on the driver. Driver has bad driving habits and he does not take care of the small basic maintenance, car breaks down .


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> As a Prius owner myself I'm curious. Other than oil changes and tires, what type of maintenance did you do to get such high mileage?





UberchickATL said:


> As a Prius owner myself I'm curious. Other than oil changes and tires, what type of maintenance did you do to get such high mileage?


Nothing special, other than change trans fluid every 60k, although not necessary with WS type fluid and 10k oil changes with STP oil treatment.
The Prius is a tank of a vehicle!



mbd said:


> Sometimes you get a lemmon , but when it comes to cars, it is mostly on the driver. Driver has bad driving habits and he does not take care of the small basic maintenance, car breaks down .


I disagree. My Mazda Tribute, which I took impeccable care of, was a complete POS. $8000 in repairs over 5 years.
Minimal basic upkeep on this vehicle with no breakdowns whatsoever!


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> Nothing special, other change trans fluid every 60k, although not necessary with WS type fluid and 10k oil changes.
> The Prius is a tank of a vehicle!
> 
> 
> ...


Crap is crap no matter how you take care of it.


GuidoTKP said:


> Nothing special, other change trans fluid every 60k, although not necessary with WS type fluid and 10k oil changes.
> The Prius is a tank of a vehicle!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

GuidoTKP said:


> Nothing special, other change trans fluid every 60k, although not necessary with WS type fluid and 10k oil changes.
> The Prius is a tank of a vehicle!
> 
> 
> ...


Well F me &#128516; and my stupid opinion :smiles:


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

mbd said:


> Well F me &#128516; and my stupid opinion :smiles:


Your forgiven. Just don't do it again! &#128513;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Post a pic of this beast of a prius, if you don't mind.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I'll be damned!  400K in a Prius? I would've sliced my wrists by now if I had to do even half, well..., even 10th, of that. :whistling:

But yeah, Prius is clearly not for everybody, so good that it works for you. :thumbup:


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I'll be damned!  400K in a Prius? I would've sliced my wrists by now if I had to do even half, well..., even 10th, of that. :whistling:
> 
> But yeah, Prius is clearly not for everybody, so good that it works for you. :thumbup:


Works even better for my bank account! &#128077;



Muhammad D said:


> Post a pic of this beast of a prius, if you don't mind.


Hmmm, will think about it.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I'll be damned!  400K in a Prius? I would've sliced my wrists by now if I had to do even half, well..., even 10th, of that. :whistling:
> 
> But yeah, Prius is clearly not for everybody, so good that it works for you. :thumbup:


I drove my Corolla for 85,000 miles and it was not fun. I sold it and bought a Rav4.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BTW, my son-in-law has you beat with his 2002 GMC Sierra. :biggrin: I call it The Little V6 That Could. :roflmao:


----------

